# Nigerian Dwarf Milking Question



## kimsminis (Apr 2, 2009)

I have 2 Does that had babies 6 weeks ago. Can I do a partial weening, so I can get the morning milk, or do I have to wait until 10 weeks? 

Any thoughts are appreciated. 

Kimberly


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I start separating at night at 5 weeks, milk at 4 30 am before work and kids are with mom all day. If you separate at 8 pm then milk at 8 am you'll be fine and have a 12 hour fill :greengrin:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

:thumb: yep


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I separate at around 10:00pm once kids are 4 weeks old. Then I milk mom out but leave a little for the kids - then they nurse off her and usualy strip her out (if she doesnt let them back up on the milking stand she goes and I milk her all the way out) then they nurse all day and in the stall or dog crate they go at night.


----------



## iteach64 (Dec 14, 2012)

Do you give the kids grain and hay when you seperate from mother? I have a 4 week old kid.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I start at two weeks and do like Stacey.. I provide free choice grain, hay, water, & (even though they don't need it at that age) minerales and Baking soda(that way they don't eat it like candy when it's 'new', cause it's been there their whole life.) once they are older the grain is no longer free choice at night, they get a set amount and that's that..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Kids have hay and a small pail of water available to them at bedtime, in the morning when I milk, they get a grain ration while I milk out mama then after she's done, they attack her for what I've left in her udder. I only feed grain 2x a day and don't leave it for kids overnight, the hay is plenty.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I start separating the kids from their mom at night once they have reached two weeks old. And then pretty much what everyone else has said about feeding^

www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------

